
Mark Zuckerberg's first website is still on Angelfire - xbuzz
http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/
======
hemtros
feels good to see that everyone in world learns like a child and incrementally
develop into a genius whom world admire. Thanks to xbuzz for this post.

------
doke01
The first attempt at a social graph?

<http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/web.html>

~~~
devindotcom
I can't get it to display for more than a frame in the "web" configuration,
everything is scrunched up in the corner. Anyone have better luck? I'm trying
to get a screenshot but it's quite difficult.

*edit: got it! anyone sound familiar? <http://i.imgur.com/6hKsLoJ.png>

------
drharris
This reminds me a lot of my angelfire page in that era, though a little more
AOL-centric. The linked people applet is definitely interesting given how
things panned out for him. Mine had a lot of physics and science-y stuff, so I
begin to wonder how many other people have Angelfire/Geocities sites that
predict their future lives.

------
samuelh
The best - Me

<http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/thebest.html>

------
rco8786
I think the most interesting thing here is that this has a clear precursor to
Facebook in it("The Web") but it was never brought up during the lawsuit w/
the Winklevoss twins.

------
unimpressive
[http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez...](http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.angelfire.com/ny/mez51/)

Seems legit.

------
eliot1785
BTW the counter seems to reset every time it hits 3,000 or thereabouts. I've
refreshed a few times and seen it make the rounds.

------
punkster101
Has Anyone Checked the Code to make sure its not a Great Way to Serve some
Wicked 1990s Java Virus...

~~~
phpluver
ehhh

------
xbuzz
<META NAME="Author" CONTENT="Mark Zuckerberg">

Created when he was 15 and living with his parents in New York.

------
nej
I miss site counters... Said no one ever... Felt a bit nostalgic after I saw
the ALL CAP HTML tags

------
johnward
I'm more impressed that angelfire still exists. Also AOL Progz? This is taking
me back.

------
nemrow
The counter shows only 210 people have been to it so far. Reallly cool find!

~~~
anywherenotes
over 3,000 views now, and growing - which is surprising since there are no
pictures of cats on the site.

------
vreisz
In 1999 everybody used <HTML TAGS IN CAPITAL>, so its fake.

~~~
pinoy
Check out the <BODY> tag it's capitalized. The <html> tag and other tags are
put there by angelfire.

------
kombinatorics
This is comedy gold.

------
shahed
"Hi, my name is...Slim Shady. No, really, my name is Slim Shady."

lol'd

------
maryharrington
I hope "the Vader Fader" makes it in to Facebook.

~~~
rucker
I can't figure out what that utility was supposed to do. What does it mean to
"fade" message text? Blend it with the background color or something?

~~~
ryan42
exactly.. it would fade your text with a color gradient for the aol chat
rooms. I wrote some with visual basic when I was in high school.

------
dominic_cocch
This is a really interesting find.

------
sdlfkjslkdjf101
Moses Snugglebunny - RIP

